# mortise tenon dowel post and beam



## hamrhed (Apr 28, 2011)

hey guys and gals this is my first time. i want to build old wold gazebo, mortise tenon and dowel 
need advice on router jig that can cut a 4"x6"x6"tall tenon on 6 - 10"x10"x8ft post. on which 3 - 10"x24"x24ft will sit, need to mortise for 4"x6"x6" tenon then doweled
on top of the 3-10x24x24ft will sit 3-10"x10"x30ft corbel on both ends on top of everything red iron oxide lattice work 
also would like sugestions on center boring a 1" dia. hole the full lenght of10"x10"x8ft post, not going to band saw timber in half and make chanel then re-conect pieces 
dunno may be someone has 20ft lathe and 10ft drill bit thats my dream 
that is it my first
have motised and tenon in past with chainsaws, skil saws, and saws alls, on smaller stuff 4x, 6x, 8x really dont want to scrap and burn need to be exact have 3 weeks to prepare and get tools 
thank you for your time and knowledge


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

If money was no object, I'd get a chain morticer and a portable bandsaw.



















Otherwise, drilling with forstner bits and then chiseling, and circular saw and hand saw. Router could come into play for cleaning up the mortise.

Here's a site that has all the tools for that kind of work.

Timber Frame Tools: Power tools and hand tools for timber framing, log building and boat building

You might also want to look at this thread.
http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/23434-routing-deep-mortise-2.html


----------

